# Full size Wagon



## Woodsman (Dec 2, 2012)

I have been contemplating building a wagon for years and would like to build it entirely from scratch. Is there anyone on here who has experience doing this sort of thing and more specifically, the wheels for it? I have yet to come across any wheels at flea markets etc that I could look at and get a feel for their construction where the axle would attach to the wheel. I have done some searching on the web without much luck. Thanks in advance. You guys are awesome!


----------



## hardtwist (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't have any experience, but you might find what you need here:
hansenwheel.com. they have a book section and sell plans for a wide variety of wagons and carts.


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 7, 2012)

An old tree book I have from 1928 says they used slippery elm for the hubs on wagons. Interesting project you are thinking about. Gary


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 8, 2012)

Yesterday a guy came by my shop with two wagons loaded on a trailer. They were what I would call buckboard types like you used to see in the old western movies. One of them was said to be Pre Civil War. I know the guy and could go out to his place and take some photos of the wheels and any other area if it would help you. It might take a couple of weeks befor I get out that way.


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's another tidbit about the wood used in wheel making...from an old book.
Gary

"This interesting note is given in the old Journal of Andre Michaux about choke cherry: 'In making wheels for vehicles, the workman use the wood of _Prunus virginiana_ (choke cherry) for the felloes, elm for the naves and white oak for the spokes.'"


----------

